# early morning puffers



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

Smoking on the the station platform. Anytime is piss rubbish but being downwind of some twat waiting for the 06:26 to Waterloo is pants. If you must smoke then do it at 6pm in the pub. 
Oh and if you do have a tug before you get to the station remember you STILL STINK so dont even think about sitting next to my freshly laundered butt


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

> Oh and if you do have a tug before you get to the station


You must have some sense of smell! I would have thought it would be the stains on the trousers that gave it away.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

:lol: :lol:

I always like to light up after a tug [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

foojeek said:


> Smoking on the the station platform.


You should be grateful that they are outside in the open air - if you don't like it, move or catch a bus!


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

This isn't California.

Laugh at how much he's going to stink all day (and you're not), move away and let him get on with it


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't think your agrument is valid mate.

I personally don't like the smell of smoke and think its a dirty habbit.

But, its a free country, let people do what they want where they want, as others have said, if you don't like it move to the other end of the platform, pretty simple.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I think the flame should be about your lack of tolerence and petty outlook on life.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

I think some of the responses to this flame (albeit a pretty lame one) are pretty ridiculous...



> This isn't California.


 :?: :?: :?:



> I personally don't like the smell of smoke and think its a dirty habbit.
> 
> But, its a free country, let people do what they want where they want, as others have said, if you don't like it move to the other end of the platform, pretty simple.


 - why should someone that simply wants to breath fresh air have to move?! Being a free country doesnt entitle someone to urinate at your feet, just because you are able to move away...



> I think the flame should be about your lack of tolerence and petty outlook on life.


 - and this is obviously an attempt at being as witty as some of our wittier victor meldrews :roll: :wink:

I get fucked off at the some of the scummy ashtrays that insist on lighting up en-route to the exit whilst still travelling up/down escallators despite the kings cross tragedy and the no smoking notices on the escallators, just so they can have a puff 5 seconds earlier, and so the 20 or so people behind them can get a lung full of their second hand light up smoke. WANKERS! fuck off and die in you own home!


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

dee said:


> I think some of the responses to this flame (albeit a pretty lame one) are pretty ridiculous...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dee I have to agree with everything you said there. The stink lingers in your clothes all day. Hate it when you have a shower get changed and then go into a pub for 2 minutes and you come out clothes, skin and hair all reaking.

:lol: at the tug comment.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

dee said:


> I think some of the responses to this flame (albeit a pretty lame one) are pretty ridiculous...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You missed the point. The OP wasn't flaming people smoking in "No Smoking" zones - but more to the point, the flame was also about being sat next to be stinky smokers.

Whilst it isn't a nice smell, its bordering on the ridiculous to think that a smoker doesn't have an equal right to a seat on a train next to you, just because they've had a ciggie that morning...


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

dee said:


> > This isn't California.
> 
> 
> :?: :?: :?:


There are laws against smoking in a public place in California - such laws do not affect the UK :roll: :wink:

If your outdoors, someone up-wind is smoking and you don't like it, move. It was their choice to smoke, it's your choice to move.

If you're on a train, and someone sits next to you who stinks of smoke, move. You'd do the same if they stank of BO, or alchohol, or piss - wouldn't you?


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

jampott said:


> You missed the point. The OP wasn't flaming people smoking in "No Smoking" zones - but more to the point, the flame was also about being sat next to be stinky smokers.
> 
> Whilst it isn't a nice smell, its bordering on the ridiculous to think that a smoker doesn't have an equal right to a seat on a train next to you, just because they've had a ciggie that morning...


youre right I did  ... I stand by my flame (even if hijacked  )....
but add that I'm sure someone who flames the stinky BO ridden fuckers that also travel on public transport, wouldnt be told its a free country etc..... :? just because _you_ smoke doesnt mean its ok... bring on the new laws

p.s parents who smoke infront of their children (particularly whilst in a pram!!) are fuckwits too


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

dee said:


> p.s parents who smoke infront of their children (particularly whilst in a pram!!) are fuckwits too


Agree 100%


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scott28tt said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > p.s parents who smoke infront of their children (particularly whilst in a pram!!) are fuckwits too
> ...


I think any adult in a pram is a fuckwit, regardless of whether they are smoking...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > dee said:
> ...


Such an obvious retort I can't believe it took 3 mins to reply.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

i put money on it.... :lol:


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

I must agree with your comments in principle. Unfortunately some of the replies have a point......it is a free country :? I'm sure your thread (like most smoking threads) is directed against people who smoke without consideration for othersâ€¦.....

On the other hand, Iâ€™m sure some of the people whoâ€™ve been offended by your comments would object to listening to a Ghetto Blaster knocking out Eddy Grants greatest hitsâ€¦â€¦ :lol: â€¦â€¦for the duration of their journey to work..... :wink:

Question: Why do smokers exhale so forcefully?

Mustnâ€™t forgetâ€¦â€¦.welcome to the forum


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Fab 4 TT said:


> Question: Why do smokers exhale so forcefully?


to get rid of that second hand smoke... apparently its bad for you :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I smoke like a chimney...Cant help it im addicted and love smoking....Only reason i would give up is the fact that it costs Â£200 a month.

I try not to be a inconsiderate smoker, however where i am entitled to smoke i do and as it is a habit you dont really take full consideration of others around you that dont. I know some non smokers that dont care and i know others that do, if im around others that i know dont like it i will smoke somewhere else. If i dont know that it is bothering you, im hardly going to use my powers of telepathy and move away. So the best thing to do is ask whoever is smoking to put it out or move away from them. Cant be more simple than that.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

dee said:


> > I think the flame should be about your lack of tolerence and petty outlook on life.
> 
> 
> - and this is obviously an attempt at being as witty as some of our wittier victor meldrews :roll: :wink:


Really?


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

digimeisTTer said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > > I think the flame should be about your lack of tolerence and petty outlook on life.
> ...


yes


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> I smoke like a chimney...Cant help it im addicted and love smoking....Only reason i would give up is the fact that it costs Â£200 a month.
> 
> I try not to be a inconsiderate smoker, however where i am entitled to smoke i do and as it is a habit you dont really take full consideration of others around you that dont. I know some non smokers that dont care and i know others that do, if im around others that i know dont like it i will smoke somewhere else. If i dont know that it is bothering you, im hardly going to use my powers of telepathy and move away. So the best thing to do is ask whoever is smoking to put it out or move away from them. Cant be more simple than that.


hahahaha I'm sure if a random came up to you and said:
"PUT IT OUT!"
you would. :lol


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

dee said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > dee said:
> ...


Well that must be the case then :roll: :roll:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

digimeisTTer said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


I'm pleased we are in agreement. 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

itsallaboutmark said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > I smoke like a chimney...Cant help it im addicted and love smoking....Only reason i would give up is the fact that it costs Â£200 a month.
> ...


If they asked nicely.....Then no problem.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just in response the comment about someone pissing on your feet - not really the same given that urinating in public is considered illegal; smoking in public isn't.

If something is illegal or banned then I think you have every right to complain, when something isn't illegal, then you can't really complain as they're not doing anything wrong.

Carry a pocket fan around with you or make sure you stand upwind of them.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Kell said:


> Just in response the comment about someone pissing on your feet - not really the same given that urinating in public is considered illegal; smoking in public isn't.
> 
> If something is illegal or banned then I think you have every right to complain, when something isn't illegal, then you can't really complain as they're not doing anything wrong.
> 
> Carry a pocket fan around with you or make sure you stand upwind of them.


fine, replace with clearing left nostril like footballers often do on field... havent you got work to do ! :lol:

I thought someone would pick up on that a lot earlier.... but I guess they read between the lines... you must have excess oestrogen Kell :wink:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Kell said:


> If something is illegal or banned then I think you have every right to complain, when something isn't illegal, then you can't really complain as they're not doing anything wrong.


......so by your reasoning, if whatever you do is not illegal, then it must okay....? :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

Am I the the only one here to commute on the train? Judging by some of the ill thought out replies thats a YES then!

Question to all you clever clogs out there:

Why do you think I,

a)dont want to walk to another part of the platform when some inconsiderate tosser lights up under my nose and
b)dont move seats when said tosser plonks his stinking butt opposite/next to me??

Answers in the usual witty format please.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, if we are going to go the Californian way (and we always do) then it won't be too long before smoking will be banned in all public places and for me it can't be soon enough.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

foojeek said:


> Am I the the only one here to commute on the train? Judging by some of the ill thought out replies thats a YES then!


Doing exactly that myself this week



foojeek said:


> Why do you think I,
> 
> a)dont want to walk to another part of the platform when some inconsiderate tosser lights up under my nose and
> b)dont move seats when said tosser plonks his stinking butt opposite/next to me??


I have absolutely no idea. And he's not an 'inconsiderate tosser', he's just having a *** in an open space.



foojeek said:


> Answers in the usual witty format please.


 :lol: :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

foojeek said:


> Am I the the only one here to commute on the train? Judging by some of the ill thought out replies thats a YES then!
> 
> Question to all you clever clogs out there:
> 
> ...


Daily commute into London. And yes, I have to put up with it too, but as far as I'm concerned it's a part of life.

As for the answers to the questions above, if you're anything like me, you have your chosen (or preferred) seat as it means you get off the train a little quicker because you know where the exit is and where you need to sit to be near it.

Secondly, why should you move, you were there first etc etc.

I understand the complaints, but like others have said smelling something repugnant is the same whether it's BO, aftershave, coffee breath, bad breath, alcohol oozing out of someone's pores after a hard night, an old man stinking of piss (twice this week) or the remnants of someone's ***. If it offends you, move...if you can.


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

foojeek said:


> Why do you think I,
> 
> a)dont want to walk to another part of the platform when some inconsiderate tosser lights up under my nose and
> b)dont move seats when said tosser plonks his stinking butt opposite/next to me??


My guesses from my experience of travelling into Leeds via train for a year are:

a) because there is no more room on the platform and people are so tightly packed you cant anyway...
b) no seats left on the train to move to...


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

Congratulations to and geewceeTT and Kell (only just though)

And the answer I know you're all just gagging to hear?

Beacause there's no [fucking] room thats why. Never mind a preferred [fucking] seat.

So no he's not 'just having a *** in an open space' at all. He's the only [fucker] in a group of [x] people all wanting to push and shove their way into 1st/2nd place..

If its a quiet day maybe the 1st and second in line will get a seat - apart from that its stand or sit on the floor for at least an hour. And all for the bargain bucket price of 3.5 grand a year.

It must be worth it though because as we all know the streets are paved with gold in the land of the gods..

Actually it just maybe this [fucker] has a cunning plan. Anyone got a light??


----------

